# starship pros cons?



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

ive never used a starship and im wondering well what are the pros and cons i do like my hdpe slingshot i made but ive been kicking around the idea of learning more about those starships people have


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lots of information on the forum.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure you will find lots of opinions if you check around. Personally, I like starships in general. The longer draw length means you can get really good velocity with light draw weight. And starships usually have a wrist or arm brace, which helps to keep it stable, especially with my arthritis. For me, the real draw back is that they are not very compact ... definitely not something to carry around in your pocket. And if you are shooting in an area where you might encounter other people, the starship will draw a lot more attention than a simple slingshot ... in general, I do not like to draw attention to my slingshot shooting activity when I am out and about.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

